# Ragdoll breeders



## keiflyn gsd (May 16, 2010)

hi, is there any Ragdoll breeders on this forum?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

hi. i used to be but have now had them neutered and have as pets.


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi! If I am not mistaken, I believe Taylorbaby is one! I found out because I was searching if anyone mentioned my Ragdolls' breeders (Ladydoll, if you are interested and I would recommend them!) on here, and I saw that one of her studs are from Ladydoll.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby doesn't post anymore  but I'm sure there are other Ragdoll breeders on here and then there's Spid who breeds RaggaMuffins


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

there's Raggs [although not seen him on here recently] and Steverags although not sure if he is a breeder or just shows them


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cazzer said:


> there's Raggs [although not seen him on here recently] and Steverags although not sure if he is a breeder or just shows them


Steveraggs definitely breeds :thumbup1: Not sure if Raggs still does though.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

RC Madd breeds Ragdolls


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello, I hear my name being mentioned?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If you don't want to show a pointed varient from a RagaMuffin breeder might fit the bill as well, and we have at least one person here who breeds RagaMuffins.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Do I hear me being mentioned! 

I do indeed have two pointed RagMuffins looking for loving homes.  CHeck out the link below!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

the O.P has not actually mentioned they are wanting a cat...

they just asked for a raggy breeder..


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi - I breed Raggies. Also Melbee does. Steveraggs does too.


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

I also breed Ragdolls


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Alessa said:


> Hi! If I am not mistaken, I believe Taylorbaby is one! I found out because I was searching if anyone mentioned my Ragdolls' breeders (Ladydoll, if you are interested and I would recommend them!) on here, and I saw that one of her studs are from Ladydoll.


Yes she does!  Have you see her boy his lovely isnt he? :001_tt1:



lymorelynn said:


> Taylorbaby doesn't post anymore  but I'm sure there are other Ragdoll breeders on here and then there's Spid who breeds RaggaMuffins


I know so sad  Dont think we ar allowed to put her link you can google her, Im shes under ragdoll breeders in essex on websites 

Chinablue I didnt know you did to! pics please! :001_tt1:


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

catlove844 said:


> Yes she does!  Have you see her boy his lovely isnt he? :001_tt1:


Her tabby point ragdoll, Jake? I believe he is my Mathias' half brother as they have the same dad, Elvis  I actually never liked the tabby points on photos, but in person, they are just absolutely pretty and dainty-looking!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Alessa said:


> Her tabby point ragdoll, Jake? I believe he is my Mathias' half brother as they have the same dad, Elvis  I actually never liked the tabby points on photos, but in person, they are just absolutely pretty and dainty-looking!


Yes I think ladydoll only has 1 stud from what we have talked about! She is rehoming Jake now I think she has kept his son & daughter! The tabbys are gorgeous! I like the seals  :001_tt1:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

These are three of my gang!








Rio, mum of Poppy below








Poppy, mum of Tottie below.








Tottie


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

catlove844 said:


> Yes I think ladydoll only has 1 stud from what we have talked about! She is rehoming Jake now I think she has kept his son & daughter! The tabbys are gorgeous! I like the seals  :001_tt1:


Awww I hope Jake goes to a good home!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

I breed ragdolls aswel


----------



## Littlerags (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm a small breeder of ragdolls too


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what exactly do you want to know?


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

If there are any ragdoll breeders on the forum.


----------

